

Show HN: Hacker News Top Links email subscription - bisanthe
http://www.hntoplinks.com/subscribe

======
bisanthe
Hacker News Top Links aggregates links with highest point from front page and
/best. Lately I added email subscription feature. You could register for
daily, weekly, monthly and annually top links. Daily - 30 link per email once
a day. Weekly - 50 link per email once a week. Monthly - 100 link per email
once a month. Annually - 200 link per email once a year.

------
ecagiral
I have subscribed and got my email. It is an easy way not to miss important
posts.

To see top comments of the posts in the email would be a good feature

